# Bugsy



## LionBunn (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's my story. I saw this bunny on Craigslist on 1/27/13. He looked so happy and maybe he was. It said needed his nails needed clipped badly. My husband and I make good team when it comes to clipping nails. Well I never heard anything back about coming to get him. A few weeks went by and I still thought about him and hoped he found a good home. Last night I was strolling the pet section around my area. There he was still never found a home. He was in Baltimore md, an hour from us. I was doing my best to get to him. I guess they were being picky about where he went. For the most part they cared about him. I was like ughh and I just adopted my flop. My husband says we should get him. So once I knew we were getting him I looked for a cage. There was one brand new listed for 20.00 and not far off the highway where we were coming from. Never used, was a just in case cage. All he came with was a water bottle and food bowl. Probably never had hay. Had a huge cage that was 2 sugar glider cages fused together. I didn't see any toys just a couple small fleece blankets. They said their dog was having puppies soon. She didn't look close to having pups, Whatever. I think they were giving him dog food. Oh and definitely needed his nails clipped. Who knows why they didn't do it. He sat so good while we did it. Lays down to be pet. Friendly little guy. I said I waited so long to get him. Never stopped thinking of him. We got him home did the clipping, Gave him bunny pellets and hay. He was hungry. Ate all of it over night. I mentioned finding him a home and my husband says thought we were keeping him. Yeah I'd say he likes bugsy. I plan on trying to potty train him once I see where he likes to do his business. It's not the first time we've rescued an animal. Some we keep and some we don't. We love animals and hate when they're not getting the love they deserve. Bugsy is by himself just to see that nothing unusual is going on with him. I'll put him closer to my other bunnies in a week or 2. So glad I finally got him and he's being spoiled. :apollo: Here he is. Very soft too.


----------



## existenziell (Mar 16, 2013)

He is so adorable! I'm glad to hear that he went to a good home. Sounds like a real sweetheart. Regardless of whether you end up keeping him or not, it's good that you got him.


----------



## LionBunn (Mar 16, 2013)

Turns out its a girl. She's staying with us. She's so much better off here.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 16, 2013)

So happy for Bugsy! She is lovely & deserves a wonderful home with you or another bunny family who will give her the love & care she needs! So glad you rescued her from her previous situation! You & your hubby are wonderful to look out after animals in need! Wish more people would/could do that!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 12, 2013)

I now this is late but whata wonderful story! I hope you, your husband and Bugsy are doing well. She's so adorable and looks so soft and furry. I'm so glad you got her from her previous situation. That is awesome!


----------



## LionBunn (Nov 9, 2013)

Boy its been awhile since i've been on here. Thank you for lovely comments. She is still doing well. We are finally getting her spayed next week. I imagine it'll make her even more friendly.


----------



## Tauntz (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the update! Hope her spay goes well. She sounds like a real sweetheart! What a great hubby to want to help out a bunny in need of a good home. So many men aren't in to animals & some even don't want their wife/girl friend or family to have animals, you are blessed with a hubby that has a nice warm spot for bunnies! Please let us know how Bugsy does after her spay.


----------



## LionBunn (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes my husband loves animals too. He lets me do a lot for animals. Bugs is at the vet getting spayed today.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 14, 2013)

ray:


----------



## LionBunn (Nov 14, 2013)

She's out of surgery. It went well.


----------



## Tauntz (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for the update!!!!! So glad Bugsy has had her surgery & is now recovering from it! Will keep her in prayer for a quick recovery so she can get back to all those fun Bugsy bunny antics!


----------

